

Notionink's Adam (Android tablet) - Impressive demo - maheshs
http://notionink.wordpress.com/2010/12/24/break-from-eden-ui-the-hardware/

======
gnok
"Adam looks more male and industrial than other softer tablets out there"

Is that really a "key hardware feature"? Why would you use such an overtly
sexist and insulting statement to define your product?

~~~
shard
I suppose they're targeting the non-sissy segment of the consumer ;)

